# New SA Vaping Video Channel - Youtube



## Philip Dunkley (21/1/15)

Hi Guys,

So I finally took the plunge and decided to do my first video. I am doing it as an introduction to me, and also to vaping in general to the newer guys. As of next week, this will be a weekly video, with basically the following format:

1) News of the Week
2) SA Specific news and events
3) Hardware Review
4) Juice Review (Subjective, but will try )
5) Small Tutorial
6) Possible Competitions - Will try and get this sorted
7) Possible interviews

Guys, I'm pretty new to this, but I have been part of the gaming review community for a long time, but this is a completely different thing. Please give me some feedback, let me know what you guys would like on the shows.

The Link for the First video is : 

Please subscribe. Please comment
I know I'm not the best behind the camera, but I'll get there!!!
Thanks in advance guys, and please share with as many people as possible.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 13


----------



## Philip Dunkley (21/1/15)

Thanks for the kind words guys


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (21/1/15)

Very nice man  much more structured than what I'm doing.


----------



## Gizmo (21/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So I finally took the plunge and decided to do my first video. I am doing it as an introduction to me, and also to vaping in general to the newer guys. As of next week, this will be a weekly video, with basically the following format:
> 
> ...




Well done man!


----------



## Philip Dunkley (21/1/15)

Thanks @Gizmo @n0ugh7_zw


----------



## WHITELABEL (21/1/15)

Great vid dude, liked and subscribed. Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Dr Phil (21/1/15)

Dude well done very well explained


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/15)

Nice job @Philip Dunkley!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (21/1/15)

I enjoyed watching that @Philip Dunkley, keep it up

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paulie (21/1/15)

nice work man! keep it up!


----------



## Michaelsa (21/1/15)

Brilliant video @Philip Dunkley !


----------



## rogue zombie (21/1/15)

Awesome dude!
Well done


----------



## BumbleBee (21/1/15)

Great video @Philip Dunkley, "vaping in a nutshell", love it 

I'm going to be sharing this on FB


----------



## Arthster (22/1/15)

Excellent stuff @Philip Dunkley. Hope you bringing the camera to Vapecon to 

Maybe you could do interviews with the normal guy on the street to get there experience and juice taste as well?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (22/1/15)

I will be bringing it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (22/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So I finally took the plunge and decided to do my first video. I am doing it as an introduction to me, and also to vaping in general to the newer guys. As of next week, this will be a weekly video, with basically the following format:
> 
> ...



Can we call you PbusardoSA?

Awesome man, been wondering when someone will start doing this, well done!

Have you considered perhaps starting a site, kinda like in blog format where you can post links to your youtube vids. Bandwidth should not be that harsh as youtube will carry the brunt. Plus vendors can buy add banners on your site etc. Should pay for itself

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/1/15)

Derick said:


> Can we call you PbusardoSA?
> 
> Awesome man, been wondering when someone will start doing this, well done!
> 
> Have you considered perhaps starting a site, kinda like in blog format where you can post links to your youtube vids. Bandwidth should not be that harsh as youtube will carry the brunt. Plus vendors can buy add banners on your site etc. Should pay for itself


Definitely not pbusardo, this video would have been 3 days long

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (22/1/15)

Great effort @Philip Dunkley !

You covered the whole of vaping in under half an hour. That is an achievement!

I think you come across very well. Very genuine. And your enthusiasm shows...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (22/1/15)

just subscribed .... and watched it . cool man well done .


----------



## Rafique (22/1/15)

awesome video buddy, all topics covered.


----------



## exodus (22/1/15)

Good video buddy. Glad to see people trying things like this to help promote vapeing in south africa. Keep them coming.


----------



## Q-Ball (22/1/15)

30 minutes with no editing, awesome stuff man.


----------



## Frank Zef (22/1/15)

Subscribed


----------



## Philip Dunkley (22/1/15)

@Q-Ball Probably a good thing, my editing skills are non existent!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll (22/1/15)

Cool video. It's a nice change to see some local personality on vaping 

If I may make some recommendations. 

Try avoid saying "umm" too often. I know this sounds easier than done. In the first 5 minutes I counted close on 20 "umms" 

Try having the camera facing head on and not at an angle where the viewer can see the end of the table. It sounds cliche. But it works for a reason. It also eliminates "us" seeing your hand movements, it distracts the viewers from paying attention to you (I speak with my hands too.)

When you showed us the coils on the Tobh and the commercial one as an example. Take a separate shot of it close up so the viewer can see what you were talking about. Otherwise they won't be able to see what you were describing. 

Other than that it was great for a first video. Looking forward to the next.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick (22/1/15)

Great job!!!
We need a platform like this in S.A!!!
Congratulations, will follow for sure.


----------



## free3dom (22/1/15)

Great stuff Philip 

This has been sorely needed for a while now...just so local people who are interested can see that we locals are vapers too 
Give me a shout if you need some help with filming/editing/etc...I'm no pro, but I do have some experience with it and I'm close by 
Hope this takes off in a big way (and I'm thinking it will)...looking forward to see this grow from a puff into a giant cloud


----------



## Philip Dunkley (22/1/15)

@MurderDoll Thanks for the Advice mate. Yeah, talking with my hands is a big thing for me, and I think umm "umm" is my favourite word!!
Will work on the techniques and see what happens!! going to move to a different location for the next vid, just to get a bit better sound and Picture!!

Cheers for all the kind words everyone, I was so worried everyone was going to lambaste me!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (22/1/15)

@free3dom Thanks bud. To be honest, yes I do need a little help, that would be awesome. My number is 08 two 3169248 if you wanna whatsapp.

Cheers bud!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (22/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> @free3dom Thanks bud. To be honest, yes I do need a little help, that would be awesome. My number is 08 two 3169248 if you wanna whatsapp.
> 
> Cheers bud!!



Sent you a WM (Whatsapp Message)


----------



## Philip Dunkley (22/1/15)

Thank you sooooo much bud!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (22/1/15)

Great man! I have shared, liked and shared.
There are so many people in SA that don't understand vaping or as we noobs called it "e-cigarette". There are far too many people that want to stop "smoking" but media hype on Vaping makes them reluctant to switch.
Hopefully you can start receiving some devices from the USA before it hits the streets so that you can do a review first.
SOMEHOW LOCAL IS JUST TOO LEKKER

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (22/1/15)

One suggestion; when you run out of ideas for vids, maybe start to host vendor/s on your youtube channel.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley (22/1/15)

Thanks @johan . I will be doing that. I'm going to try and get a vendor in about 3 weeks, so stay tuned. I was thinking maybe of mixmistress herself @Melinda !!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Derick (22/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Thanks @johan . I will be doing that. I'm going to try and get a vendor in about 3 weeks, so stay tuned. I was thinking maybe of mixmistress herself @Melinda !!


Haha - if you can get @Melinda in front of a camera of any kind, I think it would snow, hail and the earth would crack in half - and that's just the first day 

We're happy to help out in _other _ways though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (23/1/15)

Okay All, New weekend, new Video. This weekend I will be reviewing the Joyetech eGRip, Limelight e-Pipe and Some juices from 5 Pawns (Possibly More). Stay Tuned, should be up by tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley (23/1/15)

Derick said:


> Haha - if you can get @Melinda in front of a camera of any kind, I think it would snow, hail and the earth would crack in half - and that's just the first day
> 
> We're happy to help out in _other _ways though



Thanks Derick!!!


----------



## Derick (23/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Thanks Derick!!!


Next time you stop by we can have a chat


----------



## ESH (23/1/15)

Hey @Philip Dunkley Well done, I am super impressed, and keep it up.
Looking forward to the next one.
I'd like to buy you a beer some time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

